# Xam Nho 2002-2015



## tio (Dec 18, 2003)

Xam Nho was an introvert Siamese-mix with the fear of noises and strange persons. She trusted nobody but me. I saw her growing up, giving birth to kittens, getting old, and passing away.

She waited for me to go home on her last day. That was a winter day in late January 2015. Xam Nho had been suffering her kidney failure for years so somehow I had prepared mentally for her death. On that day, I went to work, leaving her at home alone. In the middle of the afternoon, about 3PM, I suddenly felt so strange, something unsettled in my heart. I decided to go home immediately. That wasn’t peak hour at my workplace but as the manager I supposed to be there but I still grabbed my scooter key in a hurry. I came home in time to hold her in my arm few minutes before her last breath. (This pic was taken a couple of day before Xam Nho’s last day, I held her just like that)

More than a year after her death, sometimes, I still thought I had just heard her meowing...


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

What a sweet face she had! Glad that you got to be with her at the end. I'm sure she knew that she was well loved.

It takes a very long time for the sadness to go away., doesn't it. Even when I try to focus on happy times, the painful loss is in my heart.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl Xam Nho.  I lost my Celia to kidney failure too, earlier this year. 

You were there for her when she called you, the one person she trusted, and she knew she was safe and so very loved when she passed away. 

We never stop missing them, but I hope you're able to now think about her with smiles and happy memories.


----------



## tio (Dec 18, 2003)

Thank you for your sharing. I've kept myself catless in 20 months after burying Xam Nho. It's really a hard time but the thoughts and memories about her always make me feel warmer day by day...


----------

